# How i see wide-bore drip-tips



## Derick (13/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (13/9/14)

Derick you on a roll this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (13/9/14)

Up early because I can't sleep late anymore (the woes of getting older), family asleep, so posting away


----------



## Riaz (13/9/14)

I'm up early coz my little girl wants to play. The joys of parenthood. One is snoring and the other wide awake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (13/9/14)

Yeah, little one just woke up, so there goes the day

last one

Reactions: Like 2


----------

